# Screen is too Blue



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, I noticed that my screen seems super blue, compared to anything white.
I looked it up and someone Here modified the kernel for a nexus phone to allow the screen to be calibrated.
is there any chance any of you could do this for the Strat?
Thanks,
Dakotah


----------

